# Too lean



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

2018? Why not take it back to the Dealer


----------



## FILTHYPANDUH707 (Aug 20, 2019)

I did they found the dip stick was out and they told me that's the reason why but how can oil effect the vehicle being lean.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

It might have caused the PCV system to not seal properly. The dipstick does go to the crankcase after all.


----------

